# FTU HeadCount....



## mlv (Oct 12, 2007)

I am just thinking about,just how many participants are actually going to attend the FTU RodGatherin'.....it would be interesting to have a estimate...

I'll start.....Count me in !!... 



ML...:texasflag


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I'll be there! Jerry


----------



## mrrwally (Mar 16, 2006)

Me Too


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Mary Lou and I started this whole deal. I'm not gonna miss it.


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

I'll be there!


----------



## trouttracker82 (Oct 3, 2005)

me too!


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

I'm coming.
PFD


----------



## steve35 (Aug 23, 2005)

I'll make it unless the seas are flat.
Steve


----------



## nixstix (Sep 8, 2005)

I will be there and hope to bring a couple of my friends that are wanting to learn.


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

I'm there!


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

*You know it*

You know I'm there too. See Ya guys and gals soon.


----------



## firephil (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm gonna be there


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

I will be there


----------



## duckdawg (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm there


----------



## Brad K. (Sep 5, 2007)

I want be able to make....Moving back home to Florida about 2 weeks before it.


----------



## 123456 (Apr 6, 2005)

Yep, yep!!


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

I wish I could make it, but I'll be with you in spirit. Thanks Mark


----------



## Shieldski (Dec 2, 2007)

I will be there and hopefully two other friends as well.

Jeff


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm planning on being there... if I am not in Australia for business.


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi Gang, I was really hoping to get down there and meet all those who I have gotten to know in that area. I just have too much on my plate this year but if this becomes an annual thing I promise I will make every effort to make the journey in the future. I have a couple people who have promised me some fishing there and it will be a good little mini vacation if it keeps going. Please forgive me for missing this innaugural get together. Hope it keeps going.


----------



## Shieldski (Dec 2, 2007)

Would have loved to have met you Doc. Hope we can meet up sometime at one of these events. Thanks for all you've done for me and the hobby.

Jeff Shields
Shieldski Customs


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

I will be there.


----------



## Rodmaster66 (Mar 19, 2007)

I will be there..


----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

*Ftu*

Will be there unless something crazy happens before then,like the end of the world.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

i'll be there also.


----------



## tx.fishead (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll be there. Hopefully they'll have some SUPER SEEKER blanks to play with.


----------



## alw (Apr 30, 2006)

When and where is it?


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

alw said:


> When and where is it?


Fishing Tackle Unlimited-Fuqua and I-45 south. March 29th.
PFD


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Mary Lou, a bit late here, but count me in. Love to meet some of these great builders.


----------



## gofish52 (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm planning to be there. It will be great to meet some local builders.


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

I'm definetly interested, I see it's March 29 (Saturday) at FTU. What times and how much does it cost?


----------



## mlv (Oct 12, 2007)

Wolf6151 said:


> I'm definetly interested, I see it's March 29 (Saturday) at FTU. What times and how much does it cost?


Wolf....
The Gatherin' is free.:smile: ..I believe the hours will be 9 to 6...at FTU...
you might want to check their website...
Look forward to you being there !!..

ML...:texasflag


----------

